# Which classical scores to study?



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 2, 2010)

I need some help to find some scores to study. Right now I'm studying Adler Orchestration which is good but I want to study some other scores that could help me be a better game composer. I want to write music in tradition of Inon zur, Adam Skorupa and Jesper kyd among many others. The net is full of scores but not any game scores. maybe you have some tip? 
the net is full with classical scores but I don't know which could be helpful as inspiration.


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with the works of Inon zur, Adam Skorupa and Jesper kyd but Holst - The Planets is a good score to study. A lot of film composers have been inspired by it through the years.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Stephan,

Here are some scores that I've studied in the last seven years that I've really enjoyed. Most are available from Amazon for 10-15 USD (~100 krona) each.

Score reading:

The Planets - the Dover engraving is just wonderful and clear to read.
Nutcracker Suite
Firebird Suite 
Daphnis and Chloe - great score, however engraving could be a little more clear. This is a very dense, extensive score.
Rite of Spring - includes some interesting atonal techniques.
Carnival of the Animals - this is easier to read since it's generally reduced score. Fantastic harmonies and ideas. 
Peter and the Wolf - an old favorite.

Albeit it not being classical music, I can't help but suggest JW's Flight to Neverland and Angela's Ashes scores... The latter being an example of great string writing. 

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello, Stephan,

I am sure many would be able to offer suggestions. I am not familiar with those composers -- maybe they are all game composers? I am just ignorant, I admit, about that field.

Perhaps if you wrote more about your goals it would focus the advice you receive? Do you want large, powerful orchestral works, or bright and happy, or strange and unusual -- large / small / hybrid with electronics? Raw and experimental?


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for your quick replies. Many nice hours in front of me now. It's different things I wonder about. I'm a quite new Sibelius user and really feel the lack of knowing how to build up different things. It's a lot of trial and error for me. It can be powerful brass parts or string runs. scores that can be useful to study as an epic film or game composer. The music I want to do ain't that different from adventure heroic films.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 2, 2010)

Stravinski's The Rite of Spring and Firebird
Wagner's works are the source of a lot of that style 
If you really want dense orchestration, Strauss's Tone Poems

That should be about a few years worth of study right there


----------



## JohnG (Sep 2, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ 2nd September 2010 said:


> The music I want to do ain't that different from adventure heroic films.



Well, that is a challenge, for sure. Many people think "oh, that John Williams style" is easy to imitate, but I don't think it's quite so easy do do well.

Many suggestions here are good, but some are pretty hard going -- The Rite of Spring and Strauss, for example. Stonzthro isn't exaggerating when he says "a few years worth of study right there." They are deep, deep pieces that require a lot of rehearsal, great players, and a great conductor to realise fully. Consequently, there are not that many passages in film that are as complex -- some, no doubt, and many passages from those pieces have been lifted for films, but I am not sure if you want "Superman" that is an ideal place to start.

If you are impatient to get straight at the adventure vibe, I would suggest three scores (which in some cases already have been suggested), because I think they are quicker short cuts to learning the style of the "adventure heroic films" you mentioned:

1. Holst's "The Planets,"

2. Orff's "Carmina Burana" and

3. John Williams' suite scores. 

Of the three, I'd describe the third as a Must Have. Williams' scores are pretty expensive, but you don't need that many of them -- one or two will be extremely useful, in my opinion. Make sure you get the orchestral version or the piano reduction, not the "band" arrangements, which I don't think have strings.

Then, try a few passages that you really like on Sibelius or, better, on a sequencing program that you can really play. Even a few bars at a time. If all you had to study were Adler and these scores you could go a long way toward understanding how to create those "big" effects that are characteristic of adventure film scores.


----------



## rgames (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never understood why he doesn't come up in discussions like this but Mahler is another good choice for that style. Though his music is probably a bit more intense than what you would normally score for a film or game.

Another nice thing about Mahler is that the scores for all his symphonies can be had for free via IMSLP. Well, you should donate, of course 

rgames


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 2, 2010)

rgames @ Thu 02 Sep said:


> I've never understood why he doesn't come up in discussions like this but Mahler is another good choice for that style. Though his music is probably a bit more intense than what you would normally score for a film or game.
> 
> Another nice thing about Mahler is that the scores for all his symphonies can be had for free via IMSLP. Well, you should donate, of course
> 
> rgames



I'm not familiar with the works of Mahler. Is there some score in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## rgames (Sep 2, 2010)

Symphony #1 is probably the closest to film music. The opening of the fourth movement is a good example of the "epic" Mahler.

Symphony #5 is better music but much more intense. I think #5 is his greatest work. Take a listen to the opening of Mahler 5 and compare to the opening of Beethoven 5. Homage, perhaps?

rgames


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 2, 2010)

rgames @ Thu 02 Sep said:


> Symphony #1 is probably the closest to film music. The opening of the fourth movement is a good example of the "epic" Mahler.
> 
> Symphony #5 is better music but much more intense. I think #5 is his greatest work. Take a listen to the opening of Mahler 5 and compare to the opening of Beethoven 5. Homage, perhaps?
> 
> rgames



Thanks. I'll check them out.


Another one worth mentioning is Marco Beltrami. He got some samples of his music + sheet music on his website: http://www.marcobeltrami.com


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 2, 2010)

A big thank you to all of you who share your tip. A lot of music to check and scores to study. It's wonderful.
/Stephan


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Sep 2, 2010)

+1 for Holst -- the plants

also i'm suprised no one mentioned Dvorak - New World Symphony - 4th Movement 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yctfXIqugXc


----------



## JohnG (Sep 4, 2010)

I think that's what the original post was asking about, but fair point, Nikolas.

to address your issue, how about this?

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... o=1#234476


----------

